# Stainless Steel Pen Kits



## Clay3063 (Nov 18, 2016)

Ok, I've perused a dozen or more different pen kit suppliers and have yet to find a slimline kit in stainless steel. Does anyone know of a supplier that sells that type of kit? And..... go!


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 18, 2016)

I'll be watching, I've never some across a stainless slim kit yet myself.....


----------



## DKMD (Nov 18, 2016)

Never seen a stainless slimline...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 18, 2016)

The only person I know of who makes stainless steel kits is Constant Laubscher of Lazerlinez. I'm almost certain he doesn't make a slimline kit, though.


----------



## rdabpenman (Nov 19, 2016)

None available.

Les


----------



## Clay3063 (Dec 12, 2016)

Thanks everyone. I looked and looked and it appears Les is right, None Available.


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 12, 2016)

How hard would it be to make one?

@woodtickgreg ??


----------

